# Nimblewill or creeping bentgrass



## Squidgy (Sep 14, 2020)

I had an area of nimblewill that I eradicated last year. Now I have this area. Initially I thought it was more nimblewill, but its behavior doesn't seem right. The area was green over winter and spring, but browned up in the summer. These pics are from a couple weeks ago. With a recent heat wave and lack of rain, the browning is much more widespread now. Since nimblewill is warm-season and bentgrass is cool season, I'm wondering if this is heat/drought stressed bentgrass.

(Yes, there's a lot of other junk in there too. I've been holding off on spraying because of temps and dryness).

Thanks!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

My understanding is Nimblewills MO is to be green even after Bermuda goes dormant. Don't know enough about bentgrass..


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nimblewill is a warm season grass. It just loves the heat of summer. Bent grass is cool season and will brown out during heat waves.

That looks like Nimblewill to me.


----------



## Squidgy (Sep 14, 2020)

Hmm. It doesn't seem like it's loving the heat of summer. I'll watch and see if it greens up this fall. Either way, it's a large patch, and I might just spray off the whole thing vs. trying for selective treatment.

Thank you.


----------

